# Downloading Spotify



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

It's it possible to download Spotify onto the VC like Napster is??? Can't see it anywhere in the manual for downloading apps. 
Cheers 
Wayne


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Napster, and Aupeo, are part of Audi's MMI Connect app. You need to connect your phone and have the app running on the phone to use them. No apps are downloaded to the VC.
So unless MMI Connect is modified or another phone app comes out I can't see it happening. Unless of course Apple Carplay is made available.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

waynej46 said:


> It's it possible to download Spotify onto the VC like Napster is??? Can't see it anywhere in the manual for downloading apps.
> Cheers
> Wayne


Nope, only to play it from your phone via cable or bluetooth.
I do exactly that: caching my playlists on the phone in extreme quality and listening via usb. In this case VC shows all the track data including cover art so generally the experience is quite nice.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

olly2016 said:


> I do exactly that: caching my playlists on the phone in extreme quality and listening via usb. In this case VC shows all the track data including cover art so generally the experience is quite nice.


I also cache in extreme quality and am very pleased with the results even via BT. Are you able to navigate between folders without your phone, when I go one step back from the album it just shows folders with no content and I have to change album on my phone?......when I have parked safely of course!

Steve


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Same here. Works pretty seemlessly via BT, I like the way you can be away from the car for a while and it remembers what track you were listening too and just picks it up.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

StevesTTS said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> > I do exactly that: caching my playlists on the phone in extreme quality and listening via usb. In this case VC shows all the track data including cover art so generally the experience is quite nice.
> ...


Same for me. I guess this feature works for Android phones with proper folder structure or, may be, if you use your iPhone's native Music app.

Normally I have just one huge playlist for listening in the car or on train, so I choose 'shuffle and play" and use only <</>> buttons when driving.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Cheers for the replies. I just prefer Spotify then Napster but thought there might be a way to get it onto the VC. I'll just use it on my phone.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

I've moved to Apple Music for the sole reason of being able to navigate albums, artists and most importantly playlists via the MMI when the iPhone is connected via USB. Chosing to download the songs offline in highest quality gives very good results on the B&O system.


----------



## Rorence (May 9, 2017)

To download Spotify Music to MP3, Spotify Playlist Converter is necessary for you. It is designed for all Spotify free users to download and convert Spotify playlist/album to MP3, AAC, etc at faster speed with lossless quality to play on any MP3 players freely.


----------



## purplerain0330 (Sep 14, 2020)

A Spotify Song Downloader might be able to help you get Spotify music onto VC. Once download your Spotify playlist, transfer them onto your car via usb for offline listening. All the track data like title, artist, cover art will be displayed as well.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm. A bunch of posts from people who don't do much more on here than offer links to Spotify tools sites. :x


----------

